# What is a used G2 9mm worth these days?



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

What is a used G2 9mm worth these days? Have the G2's prices dropped like a rock lately?


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Livingthedream said:


> What is a used G2 9mm worth these days? Have the G2's prices dropped like a rock lately?


Who knows, but I saw one at my local gun store for $199 used in pretty good condition. Looked unshot to me and had the box. I didn't ask, but they can always be talked down from what the tag says on the shelf. If you Google it, there seems to be some at around $179 or less, used. But heck, I also saw some which seemed to be selling new for around $200 so I don't know.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

They can be bought new for just over 200.00 if you watch for sales. Is it a stainless or blued slide? Stainless is typically 30 to 50 dollars more. That said with all of your bad luck with Taurus why are you even giving this consideration? I mean be honest your usually here bashing Taurus.


----------



## bnolsen (Jul 10, 2017)

Today is the last day that cabelas has them on sale for 199usd. I guess we'll see how the general prices fare later this week.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Cannon said:


> They can be bought new for just over 200.00 if you watch for sales. Is it a stainless or blued slide? Stainless is typically 30 to 50 dollars more. That said with all of your bad luck with Taurus why are you even giving this consideration? I mean be honest your usually here bashing Taurus.


Not considering anything. Just curious on what a budget gun is going for these days. Taurus does not need my help they do a good job all by them selves.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

you can buy them new for about 200-220 so a used one I would say 125-150 it just matters if it was took care of.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

If I am not mistaken think they were selling new for over $300 or more a few years ago. Has to tell you something. Mass production very poor quality.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

I see them on armslist, for 125 to 150, they can't seem to sell them. There are a couple sites have them for less then 200, comparable to a high point probable just as good. Both have lifetime warranties for a reason.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

The PT-111 G2 is one of the best selling compact double stack 9mm's in the U.S. and it has been for a few years, it does the job for me and its been 100% reliable. When they were first introduced 5yrs ago the MSG was over 300.00, when I got mine the price had just started dropping I paid under 250.00 new for mine. What a outstanding value its been.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Cannon said:


> The PT-111 G2 is one of the best selling compact double stack 9mm's in the U.S. and it has been for a few years, it does the job for me and its been 100% reliable. When they were first introduced 5yrs ago the MSG was over 300.00, when I got mine the price had just started dropping I paid under 250.00 new for mine. What a outstanding value its been.


Well you better like it because you may be stuck with it unless your willing to lose $150. Every gun that I have ever purchased except for the G2 has held its value and most have increased in value. Should tell you something.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Sorry your not happy... I am.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Cannon said:


> The PT-111 G2 is one of the best selling compact double stack 9mm's in the U.S. and it has been for a few years, it does the job for me and its been 100% reliable. When they were first introduced 5yrs ago the MSG was over 300.00, when I got mine the price had just started dropping I paid under 250.00 new for mine. What a outstanding value its been.


I think the most recent incarnation of the PT-111 G2 has been a fairly reliable handgun. Couple that with Taurus lowering the price so much, a lot of new shooters coming to the market, and people with less spendable income available for their first carry pistol, and you're going to have a great selling handgun. Personally, though I'd not ever buy one, I'm willing to give the new US management team at Taurus a pass to see how they will be for the long haul, both in terms of customer service and quality of manufacture.

The issue is that with new shooters, price often dictates their choice and they've not been involved long enough to understand the reputation. Long term shooters do recognize reputation and it will take far longer for a company like Taurus to overcome theirs regardless of the fact the PT-111 G2 seems to be doing fairly well. So, while I'd not really denigrate the G2, I certainly wouldn't own one regardless of the price tag. Even if it were free, I'd just not trust my life or the lives of my grandchildren on one of these handguns.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Craigh There's no doubt that the price point of the G2 makes it very attractive to the first time buyer, I'll be honest when I bought mine my thought was I'm getting a double stack 9 compact at less than 250.00 if nothing else it could serve as a truck gun. But that never happened it quickly became my EDC and its been 100% reliable no matter what type of 9mm round I feed it. I hope I never have to use it for defensive purposes ever, but I have every confidence in it. Sometimes there are great bargains out there, the Taurus PT-111-G2 is one of them.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Craigh said:


> I think the most recent incarnation of the PT-111 G2 has been a fairly reliable handgun. Couple that with Taurus lowering the price so much, a lot of new shooters coming to the market, and people with less spendable income available for their first carry pistol, and you're going to have a great selling handgun. Personally, though I'd not ever buy one, I'm willing to give the new US management team at Taurus a pass to see how they will be for the long haul, both in terms of customer service and quality of manufacture.
> 
> The issue is that with new shooters, price often dictates their choice and they've not been involved long enough to understand the reputation. Long term shooters do recognize reputation and it will take far longer for a company like Taurus to overcome theirs regardless of the fact the PT-111 G2 seems to be doing fairly well. So, while I'd not really denigrate the G2, I certainly wouldn't own one regardless of the price tag. Even if it were free, I'd just not trust my life or the lives of my grandchildren on one of these handguns.


I Totally agree and well said. Finally some one who knows quality guns Vs. crap.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Aw Gee! Somebody ain't happy is anybody surprised? Didn't think so.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Craigh said:


> I think the most recent incarnation of the PT-111 G2 has been a fairly reliable handgun. Couple that with Taurus lowering the price so much,* a lot of new shooters coming to the market,* and people with less spendable income available for their first carry pistol, and you're going to have a great selling handgun. Personally, though I'd not ever buy one, I'm willing to give the new US management team at Taurus a pass to see how they will be for the long haul, both in terms of customer service and quality of manufacture.
> 
> The issue is that with new shooters, price often dictates their choice and they've not been involved long enough to understand the reputation. Long term shooters do recognize reputation and it will take far longer for a company like Taurus to overcome theirs regardless of the fact the PT-111 G2 seems to be doing fairly well. So, while I'd not really denigrate the G2, I certainly wouldn't own one regardless of the price tag. Even if it were free, I'd just not trust my life or the lives of my grandchildren on one of these handguns.


As far as new shooters go. They're going to have to spend enough money on ammo in order to become proficient with a handgun. When you think about it every time you squeeze the trigger between 50 cents to a dollar goes flying out the barrel. If they are not willing to do that then maybe buying a handgun may not be such a good idea after all. As far as I'm concerned if they can afford to buy the ammo they should be able to buy a better gun in the first place. If not new then used. At least one that has not been plagued with problems and has had such a bad reputation as Taurus.

I agree with you I'd never buy one either. The rest of your post makes a lot of sense regarding the marketing and selling of such a cheap product.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Aw Gee !!! What surprising is that you just don't get it. Hopefully you will never have to use your G2 in a life saving situation and find that what most are saying is true. Your recoil spring may fail or your trigger safety may break or your magazine might just fall out or get a light primer strike and no bang. All problems that plague the G2 from 50 round's through 1500 rounds and more. Good luck with that.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

I know your not a happy camper but I really don't care, its your problem, I'm very happy with my Taurus PT-111-G2.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Cannon said:


> I know your not a happy camper but I really don't care, its your problem, I'm very happy with my Taurus PT-111-G2.


Not my problem I sold mine. And I do not care that you are so fond of a low budget beginners gun with a growing horrible reputation for quality . Good luck with it.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Sorry you aren't happy, I am!


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Good for you and good luck! You may need lots of it if you depend on a G2 to save your life!! Just to educate you further the Shield was second to the G2 in sales in 2015 and the G2 did not even make the top 5 for 2016. #1Shield #2.Ruger LCP #3.Springfield xd-s. #4Sig P938.#5 Glock 19.


----------

